# Hay hauler



## Will Dunlap (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm the owner of a small trucking company. Currently I have 4 trucks. We use standard 48 X 102 flatbeds. Tarps available. We haul square and round bales. The majority of the hay we hauled last season came from ND, SD, WY, MT, and CO. We're apportioned for all 48 states so we can pick up anywhere you have hay, and haul it where you need it.

When the hay season picks back up please keep me us mind.

Thanks,
Will Dunlap
S & W Transportation, LLC
[email protected]
662-253-8732 p
662-510-5774 f
901-412-3894 c


----------



## Griffman73 (Oct 6, 2011)

Will, I'm a truck broker but all I facilitate the movement of is hay. We still have a lot of hay to move down from MT to WY and CO. If you're interested please email me at [email protected] or feel free to call me at 406.640.4378. I will tell you, it's mostly going to be back haul stuff. The days of hay paying $3.00/mile to move hay are over. Thanks.


----------

